# Sentry Select Primary Metals (PME)



## Franko (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.google.com/finance?q=TSE:PME&ei=7g8lUYDuBcKziQKw-QE

Anyone follow this stock? It's been trending down for a while now, but recently just tanked in the past month. In the past couple days I've noticed an interesting pattern where it rallies hard about 6% and then immediately drops back down the same day.

It's probably the unsustainable dividend, but does anyone have any other insight into why it's behaved the way it has lately? I can't find any other news in the past couple months (although silver has corrected in the past few days, which may account for some of the short-term swinginess).


----------

